# Six Minutes of TT 2012



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Hope this isn't a repost - still enjoyable - fantastic action, great to watch!

To think in the 60's Mike the Bike and Ago were duelling at average speeds just over the ton on skimpy tyres and with flexxy frames - amazing!

Anybody remember seeing the Honda six's vs. the Dukes? Those were the days.






Roger


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

yours truly oops


----------



## strod (Sep 2, 2007)

Those guys never cease to amaze me, awesome!


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

prof20 said:


> Hope this isn't a repost - still enjoyable - fantastic action, great to watch!
> 
> To think in the 60's Mike the Bike and Ago were duelling at average speeds just over the ton on skimpy tyres and with flexxy frames - amazing!
> 
> ...


Hi Roger,

Yes I remember it well. Mike Hailwood was the class of the field and Agostinis success was down to him being the only MV works rider. I do remember seeing Stuart Graham (125 works Suzuki) thrashing Agostini on the 500MV at Mallory Park.
There were Ducatis around in those days but most of then were non works 250 singles.
I did know the the other famous Duke (Geoff Duke) who is still alive and going strong in the IOM.


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi BillCreer, 
Thanks for correcting me, (T get my OA pension in two weeks, brain cells weakening, or perhaps it was the sherry). I meant MV not Dukes.

I'm pretty sure I recall Mike & Ago duelling at Mallory.

Merry Christmas,
Roger


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Seen it many times but there can never be enough.
Started going racing with my dad when Geoff Duke was king. Have had short breaks since but never for long. Used to go and talk to Mike in his shop. Can remember the first 100mph lap etc etc.
Once bikes are in the system it never goes away.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

With respect this should be in sports. Its no joke and certainly not trivia. It is about human beings riding so close to death it seems untrue.
I would not like to be pillion.
Dave p


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> With respect this should be in sports. Its no joke and certainly not trivia. It is about human beings riding so close to death it seems untrue.
> I would not like to be pillion.
> Dave p


Point taken Dave - will make a New Year resolution to try and do better! (Just posted another TT vid in wrong section).

Merry Christmas.

Roger


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I would not like to be pillion.
> Dave p


Dave,

Agreed. But for the benefit of those who feel the need for the experience - try this pillion ride.

Regards,
John


----------

